
Rackspace load balancer outage - uwemaurer
https://rackspace.service-now.com/system_status/?id=service_status&service=109906f0db6cf200e93ff2e9af9619a5
======
leesalminen
Apparently Rackspace forgot to pay their bill?!?

`On 29 June 2017, from 05:00 to 07:43 CDT, Cloud Load Balancers encountered a
licensing issue with a 3rd party vendor. Engineers worked with the vendor to
resolve the licensing issue. During the time of impact, customers would have
been unable to access their Cloud Services, Cloud products via their control
panel, as well as unable to access ticketing.`

~~~
jameskilton
A better question: why was a licensing issue able to take down such an
important piece of infrastructure?

~~~
leesalminen
I think it's a case of developers saying "what're the chances of that
happening?". I've been using Rackspace load balancers for > 5 years and never
had an issue like this before.

It is seriously frustrating though. This is the busiest weekend of the year
for my business. 2+ hours of downtime is not good.

~~~
dchuk
> This is the busiest weekend of the year for my business.

Flag vendor? Fireworks manufacturer?

~~~
leesalminen
Pet services. Everyone is going on vacation and their pets need a place to
stay!

------
tetraodonpuffer
I think any CI/CD system should be set up to also validate that any license
used in the system has at least a month to go, and start complaining if not...

